# Useless Billy says don't drive cricked tractors #177



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

here we go


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 26, 2014)

good un Ccherry


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Good job ccherry


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Oops is gonna be crying now


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 26, 2014)

Which won we sposta post in???


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

dont know i can delete


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ccherry


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

This one.. Good one  Ch


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 26, 2014)

Its all good cherry.  Don't delete


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

dual account is useful but they are illegal so i dont have one


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks MM. although yours is pretty good. make it 178


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

243savage was real good at sniffing those out.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

I really thought I was baned.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks CH..


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ccherry on a rizoll with the jokes.. I ain't gonna cry mattech.. I'm lol-ing


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

i feel left out


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

i do not own a tractor


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> i do not own a tractor



I got a cocked one for sale on craigslist .. Gonna got get me a skraight won.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Good job, ccherry!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

tractors is spensive


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

we'll be headed your way in October Hillbilly. We are campin in the Cades Cove campground


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

its just money 1984


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

I would love a tractor. Does a Murray lawn tractor count?


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

bank got plenty


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

First Flop


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice time of year to camp there, ccherry.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

all you gotta do is axe


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

true true


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nice time of year to camp there, ccherry.



would be better if all the leaf lookers would go to the beach


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

I might get a job as an exotic dancer to pay for fixin my old raggedy broke-down truck


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Except I'm old and ugly and fat.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Maybe wimmins would pay me to stop dancin'


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

every body else in the smokies is on a reality show billy...maybe u can start one too


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

theres the sang hunters...the moonshiners...the snake preachers


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Lost of rich useless folks in here.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

lots


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

Billy got attacked by far aints in the deer thread.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

ccherry is loaded


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Back from the fire drill... No burns so eye rectum I passed


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Man.. Ccherry. you got to type some kinda disclaimer for you send me in a thread like that.. Bout lost my lunch.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

You forgot That guy from mountain men


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

Nut is busy gathering nuts for the winter


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

bigelow said:


> You forgot That guy from mountain men



Aint his name useles er somethin like at.. Coincidence?


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Man.. Ccherry. you got to type some kinda disclaimer for you send me in a thread like that.. Bout lost my lunch.



sorry oops. lol


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

Eustacessssss


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

How is Cade's Cove in January ? Anything goin on then?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bip


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Carp


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bam


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Flap?


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

Eustacessss


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

never been that time of year


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

what you thank Hil


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Flop a top


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2014)

What i miss?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Mud said that word.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

mud you cant say that no mora


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

well at least not in this thread


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

caint say that no mo.. Mud


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2014)

Mud = big trouble.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2014)

What have ya'll done done???


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

We should delete it for him.. What was that passwerd again?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2014)

When i 'm not here y'all should pm me and keep me up to date..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Nevermind , scratch that


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

We're on triple top secret probation


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

everyone PM mud when he aint here


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Multiple PMs comin your way.. Big guy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

LoLing at mud's inbox


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Migmack said:


> everyone PM mud when he aint here



I said scratch that.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Billy getting electrical advice on here. Hope his house don't burn down.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I said scratch that.



I scratched it thanks I didn't know I was itching.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

I seed that earlier .. I had no proper advice so I backed away


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

i bet fuzzy's back itches a lot


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

hey


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bamp


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thought you had a plane ta catch


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

I keep a broom around for the itching.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

tomorra oops


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Where you headed fried tater?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Well you should be double checkin your pack job ur somethin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

upper left coast in the land of the maple leafs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Going fishing? Bring me back some pancake trout...


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Dang, mud must have a get out of jail free card


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Took the wife to lunch


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Not often we get to do that


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

It was nice


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice guy is here


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Then she stolt my costas


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2014)

Live from Watkinsville. Headed to da deer club to try and score me a fat doe or young meaty buck.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

hahaha


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

I'll get them back scratched if she don't loose them first


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

If I had a wife I'd tell her to cook me lunch


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

She looses everything


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

i will not have a chance to feeesh this time i do not think


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Migmack said:


> If I had a wife I'd tell her to cook me lunch



Maybe that's why you don't have a wife.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Put another log on the fire.. cook me up some bacon and beans.


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Just funnin migmack


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> Took the wife to lunch



did she axe about me?  did she tell me hey?  if so; i know what she means


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> i will not have a chance to feeesh this time i do not think



LOLs


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

Pew Pew Flop


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Flo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

I like the sound of frenchalish.


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

So I guess if I mention my wife hdm appears


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

She did mention you


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Not in a good way


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Winner didn't mean to but I take what I can get


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

We talked about history


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

About the minute man.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

the salmons ain't up in the reevers yet


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

The guy that makes rice?


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Paul reveer?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Talkn frenchabilly


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Time to pack


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm ready for a reeb.. Gonna have a few at the turkey shoot tonight.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Later, back to work, y'all behave.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Peace out.. Mud


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

im doing very well at my new job at target so far...just wanted to update yall


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

later mudbrotryer


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

don't say crap anymore; mud


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

martin is a mover and a shaker at target


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

making things happen


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

keepin' stuff in stock


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

gathering buggies


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

and what not


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

yeah...its just my new boss is always lookin over my shoulder


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

always watching me from the upstairs supervisors room


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

which shoulder?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

What did I miss? Do I need to band anybody?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

people sayin carp everywhere except in hera...lots of clean up to be done..nothing happenin in hera


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Martin is going to purchase maple syrup for target.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Nobody used any foul language


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> What did I miss? Do I need to band anybody?



I tooks care of it; I sent Mud a strongly worded PM


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Martin is a syrup conysor


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Nobody used any foul language



Nope; Bo$$ isn't here talking about his chickens


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

migmack is very smart


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes I got some smarts to me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

y is everyone so quiet?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

helloooooooooooooo


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

did yall see HDM03's new puppy?  They look alike down they?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Almost Quitting time Nit.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2014)

They must have read my thread!! Lol-ing!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> They must have read my thread!! Lol-ing!



knee slapping laughing right there


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

LoLOL


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Is that nut nut's peanut fields?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

setup post


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks Nit


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Lol ing at T's picture


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

lol-ing all over place and self


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

T.P. got the Iron Horse posteded.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Guess we can't hunt thera no more.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

I can go hunting with T now, got me a new 22 Mag this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Now if you can find some shells for it......


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2014)

KD = shooting big money gun.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow! Good cherry!


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ooops wants to ride cherry's big green tractor!


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 26, 2014)

Mt thanks cherry's tractor is sessy!


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 26, 2014)

Got to go get a wagon load of nuts! CYL!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Oops = tractor envy


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

To tell you the truth, I don't know what 22 mag shells run, the guy I bought it from threw a couple of boxes in. The first one I tried to shoot did not fire, had a nice dent in the rim, but didn't go bang. Done fine after that.


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

hey mt; tell us more about tractors


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

Lol-ing at Nut


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

I've exhausted my knowledge of tractors.


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

When you rev it up it goes vruuuuuuum


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Mattech= tractor wise


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Box of 500 $65 boss


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

wonder is ccherry's tractor has cup holders and if so; how many


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> wonder is ccherry's tractor has cup holders and if so; how many



Oh yea! All two of them


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

What about stickers?


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2014)

I feel dirty cause I can't stop looking at ccherrys tractor.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

http://1955chevy.wix.com/bb-boom-bait-company


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 26, 2014)

fell out the form and get urs fellas


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

gotta have stickers


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I feel dirty cause I can't stop looking at ccherrys tractor.



don't feel bad; i can't stop looking at the pic that MT posted earlier.......such a cute lil puppy


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

I is touching up the seasoning on my little 100-year-old cast arn cornbread pan. Hillbilly wants fried deer steaks, taters, and cornbread for supper.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Billy said he was going to Sinclair's yard sale, if that old truck would make it. Said it was leaking oil real bad.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Does Ch's HOA allow tractors to be parked outside?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> http://1955chevy.wix.com/bb-boom-bait-company



Is this a joke?! Both times I clicked on it .. It said install flash player. If it's a joke.. I don't find it very funny.. Nitram


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Is this a joke?! Both times I clicked on it .. It said install flash player. If it's a joke.. I don't find it very funny.. Nitram



It works maybe your flash is out of date.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

BB BOOM IS ONE OF THE BEST TOP WATER PLUGS ON THE MARKET. THEY ARE ALL HAND MADE WITH PRIDE.  WE ALSO SELL TSHIRTS AND HATS WITH OUR LOGO ON THEM.  PLEAE FELL OUT THE FORM ABOVE TO ORDER ITEMS OR CAALL RAYMOND EUBANKS AT 7069753093
pRICE LIST
BB BOOM ITSELF 8.00 PLUS S&H
T-SHIRTS 10-12.00 DEPENDING ON SIZE SHIPPING INCLUDED AND THE HATS ATE 8.00 LOOK THEM OVER AND CHECK OUT RAYMOND EUBANKS MYSPACE FOR MORE PHOTOS


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Billy said if you let far ants sting you, it'll make you have hideous, galded feet.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks cuzz


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

Your welcome, sorry you couldn't get on


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Everybody is being useful somewhere.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

TP and Nitram and K is gimpin' deer, Bo$$ is running over shopping carts, MT is playing with his puppy, 30mdh is lookin' at pichers of wimmins somewhere.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

pnut is unloadin' pnuts, karen is orderin' bbbooms.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

ccherry is workin' on his tractor.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh my! Why did yall bring up the ant bittin feet? I had to look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Them shore ain't ooops's feets!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Nitram is headed to canada eh.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Oops is takin' a crooked picher of his tractor so it'll look straight.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

MM is havin' a permanent installed in his back hair.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Just say no to far ants, pnut. They'll mess your feets all up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

ker...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Floppppp.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

cheap flop^^^^^


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

pnut is lookin' at the farant feets again.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Nch is on TV looking for the grassman.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

I hope y'all caught him nc


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 26, 2014)

I mite have an on da job reeb!


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

where are the fer ants


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

I hope my feets don't  get ain't bit and start lookin like that


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

If I could have an OTJ reeb I'd do it in a second


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

link please


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'd get fared


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Enter at your own risk.. Cuzzin Karan http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=818295


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Why did I look


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

Not that bad especially since it's not me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Barney rubble feet.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

crooked toe feets


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hammer toe coupled with frito toenails and aint bites is a bad combo.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Sup thera swaggert? Come on in and say hay


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

Greetings masters of uselessness!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

MM, I'm smokin' a grassman roast on the grill right now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Quiver is in da house.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Swaggert is gonna say something.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

MT is through playin' with his puppy.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello hillbilly


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

'Bout time for a flllooooppppp....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Quiverhowdyflop^^^^^


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

What's goin' on, Swaggert?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Do you know Billy?


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 26, 2014)

I just wasted 30 minutes if life on this thread. Guess the title speaks for itself. Y'all must have nothin better to do. Lol


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

I thought he gave that puppy to hdm03


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

This is the useless billy thread


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

> Originally Posted by *Swaggert:*
> I just wasted 30 minutes if life on this thread. Guess the title speaks for itself. Y'all must have nothin better to do. Lol


Pretty much, but it's addictive. Watch out, or you'll be gettin' the next OAB Award.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 26, 2014)

Who's is billy?


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

were proud to be useless


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't know what that is Hillbilly


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 26, 2014)

karen936 said:


> were proud to be useless


Food stamps?


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Food stamps?



wrong direction


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Billy is that useless guy we all know. He just drove by here in that old truck.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> I just wasted 30 minutes if life on this thread. Guess the title speaks for itself. Y'all must have nothin better to do. Lol



Somebody's gotta be useless...thanks fur sayin hay!


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 26, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Pretty much, but it's addictive. Watch out, or you'll be gettin' the next OAB Award.


What is oab award


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

we talk about him a lot.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

He had a roll of hogwire and a still condenser in the back.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Food stamps?



Are you offering?


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 26, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Somebody's gotta be useless...thanks fur sayin hay!


Sure thang. Hay isn't only for cattle


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 26, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Are you offering?


Don't need to. Already offered to millions


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

I heard tell he was gonna electrofi
his steel keep the rift raft out.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Swaggert, it's the often-coveted, seldom-awarded, One-Armed-Billy Award. It involves rituals and a speech. It is a very prestigious honor only bestowed on a few deserving folks.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Sure thang. Hay isn't only for cattle


 No.. No it is not!



Swaggert said:


> Don't need to. Already offered to millions



I may look into some


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 26, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Swaggert, it's the often-coveted, seldom-awarded, One-Armed-Billy Award. It involves rituals and a speech. It is a very prestigious honor only bestowed on a few deserving folks.


Not interested in your solicitation


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

Flop time


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Those who have recieved the OABA have gone on to occupy lofty stations in life. Women want them. Fish and deers fear them.


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Quiver is here


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Flap?


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Sawggaert is here


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

Sup swag


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

And I am soon to be drunk


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Those who have recieved the OABA have gone on to occupy lofty stations in life. Women want them. Fish and deers fear them.



Lol-ing all ova da place.. Billy from da hill be sellin


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Swaggert (Sep 26, 2014)

Y'all deer hunt?


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey mattech!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Those who reject the OABA wind up broke, homeless, depressed, impoverished, and lonely. And their sense of humor withers and dies.


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

How is the painting business treating ya.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> Sawggaert is here





ccherry said:


> Sup swag



Thanks to my hospitality .. Bo$$ gonna reward me big time. Billy from the hill's goin over the fine print with ol swaggert rit nowa


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Go dawgs


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

QUOTE=NCHillbilly;8956203]Those who reject the OABA wind up broke, homeless, depressed, impoverished, and lonely. And their sense of humor withers and dies.[/QUOTE]


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Y'all deer hunt?



Yep.. How bout yourself?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Y'all deer hunt?



Absolutely. Many of us are deer hunting as we speak. We don't deer hunt like Billy. Billy hunts with a Q-beam and a .22 magnum.


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Sitting here watching the dove field at riverbend


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Swaggert if these guys don't treat you right just let me know. I am headed to Corrabas. SYL


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Who is this aquiverfull individual ? Name rangs a bell


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

Business is good, thanks fer askin!


----------



## willholl79 (Sep 26, 2014)

Evening y'all.


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

I see Hilsman.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

We're more gimpers than killers.. Kinda like fishings catch and release


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Good deal


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey boss!

Awww oops! Hello.


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey wilholl


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> Sitting here watching the dove field at riverbend



Are you goin pew pew pew ?


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

flop


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes I am
 Lol


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Oquivers been layin low.. You runnin from the popo again .. Girl?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> Yes I am
> Lol



It's a hard habit ta break


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> Yes I am
> Lol


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

What up willholl?


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

The popo run from me ... I am a good girl whatchu talkin bout


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

You seed any deera.. Mattech?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

I ain't buyin it


----------



## willholl79 (Sep 26, 2014)

oops1 said:


> What up willholl?



YeYe


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

It's clearanced...


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

Boss being very quiet.


----------



## willholl79 (Sep 26, 2014)

AQuiverFull said:


> It's clearanced...



Don't Clarence live next door to Billy?


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

willholl79 said:


> Don't Clarence love next door to Billy?



True story

I heard they both slept with Salē


----------



## willholl79 (Sep 26, 2014)

AQuiverFull said:


> True story
> 
> I heard they both slept with Salē



Sale that works at the deer cooler?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Y'all done run Jimmy Swaggert off.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Bo$$ is eatin' fettucini with alfredo sauce.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

willholl79 said:


> Sale that works at the deer cooler?



This Salē don't have a reputable job... Or many teeth.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

I heard Sale couldn't see real good.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

And her sense of smell got burnt out in Nam.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I heard Sale couldn't see real good.



Id say that's accurate if she slept with billy


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 26, 2014)

Poison gas.


----------



## willholl79 (Sep 26, 2014)

Somebody's gotta do it, Billy needs lovin too.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

willholl79 said:


> Somebody's gotta do it, Billy needs lovin too.



Hope they used protection... And I don't mean helmets


----------



## willholl79 (Sep 26, 2014)

True that


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bout to make like HDM03 and blow this joint.. Friday  werkin lates fur suckers.. Type at y'all once I get PUI.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 26, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Those who reject the OABA wind up broke, homeless, depressed, impoverished, and lonely. And their sense of humor withers and dies.


I beg to differ.

Ill be in the stand tomorrow morning. What kind of bow do yall shoot?


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 26, 2014)

Not a fan of coors lite


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Pew pew pew turkey shooting..


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

They coming out of the wood work now. Hello from deer camp everyone.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey!


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

I threw whatever beer was left over in a cooler. I have corona to yeungling


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Cch. Now that we are all friends. Why did it take you 2 years to open up.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey! Pass me one.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

I liked being a ninjie


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

I likes yeunglings


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

What will ya have arrows.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Got 11 left cch.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Bama your avatar is freaking me out. Lol


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

Yuengling please


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

ccherry said:


> I liked being a ninjie



That's cool.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

9 left.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

I got up here too late I had enough time to hang a new ladder stand and set up camp before dark. Now I am relaxing about to start a fire. I LOVE IT UP HERE.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Oldest son dumpes me tonight... mo reebs until we get home


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

Where you huntin Bige


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

MT are you sleepin


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

What's shakin pap and will


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Pickens co. In the mountains.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Cch got the flop


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I got up here too late I had enough time to hang a new ladder stand and set up camp before dark. Now I am relaxing about to start a fire. I LOVE IT UP HERE.



Sounds nice


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Hils and mt are at river bend wma.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

I love huntin in the mtns.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

AQuiverFull said:


> Sounds nice



It is. Can't wait till morning hunt.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

To me, it is the most challenging. The deer can travel the other side of a ridge and you would not know it.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

I set up on a nice funnel so hoping to connect.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

There's mtech. Didn't know if y'all got reception there.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

Me and my dad used to hunt Cohutta. I miss going up there


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice they got bear here  some hog too. So I have a chance at 1 or the other.


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2014)

Shivermequiver+????


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2014)

I seed 8 deers this pm. Had 3 nannys within 15 yards and too lazy to shoot one.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2014)

Whaaaaaasssssuuuppp, quivie +??


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello studs and stags and useless ones


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2014)

I see. Everybody leaves when I show up.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

See any deers MT


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm just a useless one.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Wife told me to pick up pizza and reebs on way home from work.. Just like nutnut las night.. Thought I was in heaven.. Loaded hunt's pizza shot through me like a hot knife through butter.. May have to call a bambulance . That is all for now.. LFTBambulance to follow.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 26, 2014)

Sup TP. Watching deers and killin reebs


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

TP you qualify under all those categories


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2014)

Stop it, shivermequiver.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Stop it, shivermequiver.



Yes sir


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 26, 2014)

everbody lefted


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 26, 2014)

I am here all alone.... all alone.... all alone....

makes a purty good country song.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 26, 2014)

Pappy is down and out.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 26, 2014)

Now I'm here alone.


----------



## willholl79 (Sep 26, 2014)

Present


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

Pappppppppy!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

No hunting tonight, did some scouting and found a lot of sign.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

My threads don't wanna update... We need a mobile friendly forum


----------



## willholl79 (Sep 26, 2014)

AQuiverFull said:


> My threads don't wanna update... We need a mobile friendly forum



Werd.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

And the clocks off... I posted this at 9:17 pm est but it will say diff! Ergh


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Why y'all so hush??


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Howdy useless people I want a oaba


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey bama


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Oops quuiver will kayran and bama good morning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Tp


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello migmack


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2014)

I just reading back. 
Evening, everybody.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

Helluuurrrrr


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Oops quuiver will kayran and bama good morning



Did you wake up in a different time zone again?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Bigs is poaching roots.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you wake up in a different time zone again?



Took a wrong turn wound up in china


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey boss


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

T and I get treated like Doc.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Hope oops ain't sleep pool side tonight


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

What yall done with Swaggert?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

He out collecting acorns fer billy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

You got to use a red light to catch seng


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Yall been posting pretty good, but some of it was useful.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

I got Odell working the sang pretty close now. He just false points on wild grapes though.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Be careful boss they giving out fines


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Of coherent Odell won't mind a little prison time.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Be careful boss they giving out fines



Primitive digging season is open here now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

What type of stick do you use?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Does anyone else wonder why the "American Pickers" guys don't get shot by somebody? They negotiate a price down to say.....$300 and then turn around and tell the world "I think i can get $1100 for it all day long!"


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Migmack said:


> What type of stick do you use?



Kinda like that one I poked you in the eye with.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2014)

awwww, man.
I killed another thread.


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

We getting some sleep. Sorry bout not having much updating, been pretty busy.


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Same as pawn stars.tell them it's worth 10,000 but only offer 2,500.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Does anyone else wonder why the "American Pickers" guys don't get shot by somebody? They negotiate a price down to say.....$300 and then turn around and tell the world "I think i can get $1100 for it all day long!"



I have often wondered how people react, when they see how they are publicly humiliated on national TV.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 26, 2014)

Sup folks


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 26, 2014)

Ready to get after em in da mornin. My quiver is full


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Good luck Hils.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks Bo$$. Think I'm in a good spot. Wma land so hope billy don't walk in on me at day light


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 26, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Ready to get after em in da mornin. My quiver is full


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Deer just not moving at night up here right now. I may have to start day hunting.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Think I will buy a new black light to use during the day.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> awwww, man.
> I killed another thread.



I wish y'all didn't kill the boat sinking trespasser thread.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm okay.. Thanks fur all the concern. Billy slipped somethin in my hunts pizza.. Dagum his time


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Does anyone else wonder why the "American Pickers" guys don't get shot by somebody? They negotiate a price down to say.....$300 and then turn around and tell the world "I think i can get $1100 for it all day long!"



I'm watching it now, somtimes I think they over pay.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Flap?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> We getting some sleep. Sorry bout not having much updating, been pretty busy.



A lil tmi


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Oops posting from the poolside


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

How do people keep so much stuff? If I don't use something after a while I give it away to a friend who can make use of it.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Me in jr are watchin a league of their own..  He got his cast off taday but can't play the last three games of his travel ball season.. Per docs orders.. He ain't happy.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Migmack said:


> How do people keep so much stuff? If I don't use something after a while I give it away to a friend who can make use of it.



Do you have any money that you have not used in a while.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Oops posting from the poolside



Pools two cold.. On the lil couch


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hils still lftt?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Shaft em hills.. Hit em in the guts


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Do you have any money that you have not used in a while.



You just missed out boss, billy came by and asked if I needed my change jar.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Hills a gut shot gimper?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Acorn collector is here


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

I was asleep, but the wife text me. She said to tell hdm hi, he will know what it means.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Swaggert's back.. He's either a former.. Or he's hooked. I'll take them suck em in fees.. Bo$$. Put em towards my penalty funds.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey Swaggert I wanted to officially welcome you to useless Billys.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> I was asleep, but the wife text me. She said to tell hdm hi, he will know what it means.



This is bad.. Mattech. Real bad.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Swaggert I wanted to officially welcome you to useless Billys.



Get him.. Bo$$


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 26, 2014)

Swagg is in the acorn bizz


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome swaggert


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Last post of the night for me coming soon.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Fire dying down


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Last post of the night for me coming soon.



Heard dat.. I'm gettin cockeyed


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bigs doin it bonfire big.. Musta missed that pm invite


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Big is cooking beer.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Look out.


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

oops1 said:


> This is bad.. Mattech. Real bad.



I'm a little worried.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Big is cooking beer.



I likes mine raw.. Different strokes.. Bo$$


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

I like my beer well done.


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

I think my air mattress has a leak.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Oops floppin


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm in the redneck cabin tonight.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'm a little worried.



I would be two.. He's kinda charming.. In a minivan kinda way. I got an extra room.. Big guy. You can sleep ova til ya figure it out


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

No need for ac tonight it's bout 60 now.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Yall better have some deer pics tomorrow. Don't make me come down there.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Swag either reads real not too good ur don't know what to say.. I'm lol-ing


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

I went with turkey wings for tomorrow suppa.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

bigelow said:


> No need for ac tonight it's bout 60 now.



It's very nice out.. If I had screens.. They wouldn't be a closed winder in da house


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Ooops = real good friend.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Boss I will try not to disappoint


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 26, 2014)

Have a good feelin I'll be press in snooze in AM.

Drunk


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I went with turkey wings for tomorrow suppa.



Post pics and details on howl ya do em


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

That will be useless Swag.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Bout time to climb in


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> Have a good feelin I'll be press in snooze in AM.
> 
> Drunk



Ohhhh snap.. You gon fit in real good round Hera.. Sleep tight.. Swag.. Don't let billy bite


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

mattech said:


> Ooops = real good friend.



Yes.. Yes I am


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bigs sleeping in a haunted crack house.. Prayers sent


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Give you the pre idear   Smoke drone noon to 4 then wrap in foil til I get back. Then grill to crisp.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

What?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Faaalllaaapp


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

4 walls and a bed is all I need. Oops.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Made that flap my lady friend...again


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Bigelow= sleeps in luxury


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Goot luck to all the billy bow hunters in the am.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Bout time to climb in



Big spending the night at Billy's house.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Still not sure why billy gets the bad wrap. Y'all are good people


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Peoples


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Peeps


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

bigelow said:


> 4 walls and a bed is all I need. Oops.



I ain't knockin it.. I've slept in way worse.. I just had to have bout 8 fore I could go in em.. When I was bout 8.. Our huntin cabin was an old refurbed slave shack.. It was the bomb.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

Bigelow out.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 26, 2014)

I got heat and ac and a futon mattress it's good for me.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

I gotta go pick medium oops oft the couch and haul his big butt to his bed.. Prolly get a slipped disc or hernia in the process. I'm out.. Y'all leave a light on and a warm PBR out for Billy.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 26, 2014)

My bad


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Got the air mattress in the back of the creepy minivan.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

I have slept in a sleeping bag on the back of a truck.


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Its got central heating and air, and power hook ups.


----------



## mattech (Sep 26, 2014)

Aight, y'all I'm out, good luck in the a.m. errybody.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

I sm going to try and get some sleep, tomorrow is my Saturday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2014)

oops1 said:


> My bad



Yes, it was. Posts deleted.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Night all, have useless dreams.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

I have never been on Craigslist. Sounds like I need to stay off of it.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 26, 2014)

Throwing up


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I have never been on Craigslist. Sounds like I need to stay off of it.


Not face book


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Loling'd!


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Welcome swag!


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Barney rubble feet.





oops1 said:


> Hammer toe coupled with frito toenails and aint bites is a bad combo.


Lol


oops1 said:


> Are you offering?


?


NCHillbilly said:


> Those who have recieved the OABA have gone on to occupy lofty stations in life. Women want them. Fish and deers fear them.





NCHillbilly said:


> Those who reject the OABA wind up broke, homeless, depressed, impoverished, and lonely. And their sense of humor withers and dies.





AQuiverFull said:


> Hello studs and stags and useless ones



Well hello opumpkin!


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

I Ben drank in.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

I just woke up.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Why am I here?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

I was pretty wasted last night.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

I passed out at 10:00.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

I woke up at 3:00.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Now I am just sitting hera.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

All alone.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

I wonder what oops posted that got deleted?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Post it again so I can see it.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

I guess I'll make a pot of coffee and get all java high.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm getting jittery just thanking about it.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Coffee is from last year.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

But it still taste ok.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Its well aged.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Got to clean my pot out.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

It had mold in it from the last time I used it.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Then again, the coffee will probably taste better with the mold left in.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

I hear a strange noise.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Going back inside my camper now.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

That was crazy!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Can someone come crank my generator?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

I can't make coffee without it.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Scared needing coffee flop.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Gonna load my bow and go crank the genny now.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

If this is my last post, it's been fun.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Morning?


----------



## ccherry (Sep 27, 2014)

Mornin TP and MM


----------



## ccherry (Sep 27, 2014)

Mornin MT


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Morning ccherry. 

Getting ready to walk in


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Mornin????


Had a deer in the bait plot when I walked in.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

t? t? t?


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Good luck to y'all this am! Hope somebody smacks one!


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

T is a goner.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 27, 2014)

Whackum and stackum


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Mornin cherry


----------



## ccherry (Sep 27, 2014)

You werkin today nut. Looks like rain is a comin


----------



## ccherry (Sep 27, 2014)

Mornin Hil. Y'all get after them this am. Need to see some dead deer pics


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey peanut man


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Mornin from the tree


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Pretty windy here.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Mornin arrows and cch.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

It breezy but not windy here... I'm on my back porch havin some coffee... I took two doe like this last year


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

Veryyyy


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Why u not in da woods


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

It's a beautiful morning


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

For


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

A..


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

My house is in the woods... And no sitter for my kids, so they are watchin cartoons and eating pancakes and I am just an earshot away!


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Good flop bigs


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Just missed a possum on da half shell at 50. It jumped da strang


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

I shoulda 8 some breakfus for I got in da tree


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Want me to bring you an oatmeal creme pie, Hilsman?


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I can drive right down to the bait plot


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

Hungry eh?


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

I could go for some pancakes and bacon rit now


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

You'll have to bring the bacon, but I got some flapjacks


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, I didn't see nothing, I'm back at camp about to take a nap.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Hilsman is a great cook when it comes to bacon.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

And flap jacks


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Go dawgs


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hilsman is a great cook when it comes to bacon.



Crispy or chewy?


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Both


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

He is versatile like that


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Homemade bacon is da best


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

He makes an awesome fried corn


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Both



Yummmm


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

3g ain't got nothing on 4g, but I guess it is better than nothing.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

I take my bacon a little on the chewy side.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Flap


----------



## cramer (Sep 27, 2014)

I been trying not to jinx you guys and staying off here this monrning - but I do hope ya'll catch something today


----------



## cramer (Sep 27, 2014)

and mornin' everbuddy


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Done seen about a hundert cranes fly by.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Bigs you seen anything yet


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm worried about tp.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Morning, I'll cook some bacon and eat it all then wake up my boys. They hate that.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm going to grill some dove breast today.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Gotta save the bacon


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Quiver how are you


----------



## cramer (Sep 27, 2014)

Do bowhunters that own chickens that they name, take their chickens to the woods with them when they hunt?


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Just had a yote walk by


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks cramer


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Ask tp cramer


----------



## cramer (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Thanks cramer



you forgot and left them at home today dint ewe?


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes I did


----------



## cramer (Sep 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Ask tp cramer



TP only names them after he freezes them - which I have never understood


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Gotta go buy a new air mattress after lunch, I woke up this morning to a hard surface and my hiney hurting.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

T will be glad I didn't shoot that yote.


----------



## cramer (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> T will be glad I didn't shoot that yote.



not if it eats his chicken


----------



## cramer (Sep 27, 2014)

Hils must have got down
I think he smelled the biskets and gravy
or the omelet my wife cooked


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

I just woke up!!!!!  Cop car flyn down 16 woked me up.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

I was dreamin about biscuits and gravy and omlets and pancakes and bacon and eggs


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Two mo


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Won mo


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm hungry flop


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I just heard a cop car too.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

That's so odd


----------



## cramer (Sep 27, 2014)

if you had brought one of your chickens this morning you be set
I don't start 'til muzzleloader - but I always keep an omelet in my back pocket for which to stave off the hunger pains
Migs taught me that little trick


----------



## cramer (Sep 27, 2014)

nobody ever hunts my stand either - for some reason


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Ain't seen a thing. Cept a squirrel that don't care for me being in his pine tree


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

If it keeps barkin at me we are eating squirrel for lunch.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Nother cop car went by.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Yotes  dillers and cranes all you guys seen


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Just read the news there is a standoff near river bend. Billy done violated someone's chickens.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

Seen a lil un


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Yotes  dillers and cranes all you guys seen



So far. Had a deer in the bait plot when I got to my stand. Not sure what it was though


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Lil ones eat good.


----------



## cramer (Sep 27, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> So far. Had a deer in the bait plot when I got to my stand. Not sure what it was though



Glad you dint ground check him - I thinks that wuz Fuzzy
he ain't on here right now


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Riverbend=crane capital of the world


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Y'all got me hungry..


----------



## cramer (Sep 27, 2014)

when is crane season anyway?


----------



## cramer (Sep 27, 2014)

wait - is this a constuction site?


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Shoot quiva


----------



## cramer (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm just saying if you're hunting on a construction site and using aquavelva for cover scent odds are in your favor to catch one


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

cramer said:


> wait - is this a constuction site?



I'm keepin a check on TPs construction equipment. He will thank me when he gets back


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

T going to get me a fancy trailer for my hunting club


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2014)

Y'all talk a lot. I just read about fifty pages getting caught up from last night and all I learned was that:

A: We all drink too much.

B: T.P.+ got ated up by bigfeets last night.

C: Bigs+ din't get ated up by crack haints.

D: Everybody likes bacon.

E: Y'all ain't no good at killin' deers.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2014)

F: I runnoffed everybody.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2014)

Maybe everybody's eatin' bacon and flapjacks.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Just got down. I'm ready fo some bacon and eggs


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

I runned off to the store...it's quiet in here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Nap time.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Bacon!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

AQuiverFull said:


> I runned off to the store...it's quiet in here



most of the delinquents don't come to/wake up till after noon.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Hills keeps a clean stove


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

morning all you guy's been busy


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hills keeps a clean stove



It's only about a week old. First time I cooked on it. It won't be that purty again


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2014)

Email me some of that bacon, Hils.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2014)

Billy wants to abolish bow season. He says it ain't fair to rifle hunters.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Billy wants to abolish bow season. He says it ain't fair to rifle hunters.



Why does he care? He shoots at night with a Q-beam anyway.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Hilsman cook cook some bacon.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Email sent


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2014)

I printed it out, but it tasted like paper and ink.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> It's only about a week old. First time I cooked on it. It won't be that purty again



Was thinking you had some Sinclair in you


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Billy wants to abolish bow season. He says it ain't fair to rifle hunters.



Bow hunters gimp the deer


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I printed it out, but it tasted like paper and ink.



You need a better printer. Big7's giving one away in the on topic forum.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Doe and a littlun. No shots fired.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I pulled the creepy minivan into the camp site, came in a little to hot and hit a dip, ripped the bumper off a little, but I was able to beat it back in place. I took a good bit of earth with me.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol



.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I jumped out real quick to make sure I'm wasn't leaking ethelyne glycol


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol-ing.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Quiver missed out on some good chewy and crunchy bacon.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Watch out Hilsman, there is a peeping tom in the shower.




.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

A little scouting this morning. Swamps are just amazing. 




..


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Swamp flop ^^^^


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

My morning view.







..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2014)

That looks like a major, major deer trail in the background, MT.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> A little scouting this morning. Swamps are just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, i miss my swamps back home!
Did you hear ducks come in this morning?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Why did you not shoot that buck in the left corner?


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yall can't even gimp a deers?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Jimmy is here.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

I can gimp with the best of them, Pnut. I was just too lazy to track this morning so I let them go.


----------



## ccherry (Sep 27, 2014)

Creepy minivan=mini bulldozer


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

No, ducks but a couple dozen cranes of some sort. There us a waterfowl impoundment a few hundred yards away.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Quiver missed out on some good chewy and crunchy bacon.



Wasn't invited...


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Hilsman sent you a pm didn't he?


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 27, 2014)

Swamps, waterfowl impoundment a few hundred yards away.

Thanks.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Nyello...


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

That's a negative Mattech... I was left out


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice view there mtech. I sat  till 11 or so no deer. now about to get back in the stand.  Got the smoker going for those turkey wings.  Going to be good.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

He's still kickin! What a shot placement!


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Almost was a clean miss.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Nut needs more aimin fluid


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Good luck bigs


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Sorry quiver, thought everyone got one. This is an annual trip. Put it on your calendar next year.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Dang Nut. Maybe you will get Another shot


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm going for it. Y'all back up


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Almost


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> He's still kickin! What a shot placement!



You hit him in the one spot that wouldn't kill him. Mad skillz there, bro!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Got another stand out.. I'm worn out.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Sorry quiver, thought everyone got one. This is an annual trip. Put it on your calendar next year.



Yea sir sure will... Did billy get sum bacon


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You hit him in the one spot that wouldn't kill him. Mad skillz there, bro!



Thanks bama! I have to give all the credit to my mentors, K and TP.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey opumpkin!


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

Peanut your the only one who calls me that, good memory you have there!!!!


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Billy tore up sum bacon


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Seen a lil spike drivin in. Hope won walks by me


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

And the first po po of the afternoon just went by


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Hope y'all don't get robbed


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Po po #too


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I sure am glad TP's not dead or gimped up.. That's what he gets for wakin up so early.. Good luck to bigs..hils and mattech..yall stick somethin.. Auburn winning 7-0. Should a went to the game.. I might a could afforded tickets to this un


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Y'all must be huntin in the gheto


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I will sit hear and drink beer and live through y'all's hunt. Be very detailed with the updates.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I will sit hear and drink beer and live through y'all's hunt. Be very detailed with the updates.



You read the updates. I'm gonna take a nap.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Seen a lil spike drivin in. Hope won walks by me



What was he drivin?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I will sit hear and drink beer and live through y'all's hunt. Be very detailed with the updates.



Y'all get to gimpin'!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2014)

Fourteen just walked by y'all while you were lookin' at your phones.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I16 in Laurens county is a speed trap. Every teninutes we hear sirens racing down the interstate.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> What was he drivin?



A orange tractor that had a lean to it and a f250 mirra taped to the side of it


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Fourteen just walked by y'all while you were lookin' at your phones.



I would hate to know how many times that has happend


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I think Hilsman slipped me a roofie, I'm aboutbto pass out.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Bad service but gonna try


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Ready


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

Y'all crack me up... I dunno how yall come up with some of this uselessness


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Quiver if you ever go for an interview let us know. We give great advise hera too to 2


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Ooooops mus be outside makin sure his tractor is still Thera


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> A orange tractor that had a lean to it and a f250 mirra taped to the side of it



Hils makin me lol-ing


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Quiver if you ever go for an interview let us know. We give great advise hera too to 2



I'll consider it... Maybe y'all should make a tutorial


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Ooooops mus be outside makin sure his tractor is still Thera



I really was out Thera playin with my plow..hils=esp


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Where is ooops, I need a bump


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

AQuiverFull said:


> I'll consider it... Maybe y'all should make a tutorial



We did, its in a billy thread from the first week of June.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Ooooops. Your haints have moved to Dublin. Sittin in da creepy minivan at camp and we herd 2 booms and i felt the door on the cmv move like someone was hittin it. Almost screamed like a girl.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Ooooops. Your haints have moved to Dublin. Sittin in da creepy minivan at camp and we herd 2 booms and i felt the door on the cmv move like someone was hittin it. Almost screamed like a girl.



I would have tinkled


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

Y'all's gonna have to get y'all some depends


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Dang I'm tired


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I have some.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I'll let you borry some Hilsman.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

U toooo ooooooops


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

What about you ccherry?


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

What it is?


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I forgot my pillow in the cmv


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> I have some.



OMG


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yall gone make me get out there and show yall how to gimp a deer?


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Buncha folks up in hera


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks that way nut.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

I caint even gimp an armadilla


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

But I can flop^^^^^^


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

Peanut man ur avy looks like mr Wilson from the show home improvement "howdy neighbor"


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Ooooops. Your haints have moved to Dublin. Sittin in da creepy minivan at camp and we herd 2 booms and i felt the door on the cmv move like someone was hittin it. Almost screamed like a girl.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Ummmm


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Mt is confused


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Badddwithabow don't gimp no deers


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

MT is thinking I can see the smoke from hera


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I think I just gimped myself


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Finally starting to cool off.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Don't judge me quiver


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

24-0 aubrin.. That's how lil oops says it


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mt=wounded billy


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Persomins make a loud thud when falling from 40 ft


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Did you make a good shot. Is there a good blood trail


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Gimpin ones self is not advised


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

It stings


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Persomins make a loud thud when falling from 40 ft



You brought a pocket full of rocks.. Didn't ya.. Don't lie


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

There's a good blood trail aight


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> There's a good blood trail aight



Even billy knows not to play with his broadheads


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Persomins make a loud thud when falling from 40 ft



So does a bottle of billyaide.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Glad it wasn't my aimin fluid though


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Don't judge me quiver



No sir I ain't!


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

LFCP: Tire just blowed out!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Gotta go light the coals.. Y'all choot while I'm gone.. I have faith in yas


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

That ain't good nut


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Flap?


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

A pocket full of rocks and a persimmon cruncher.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

No good flop^^^^


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Prayers for your rubber.. Nutnut


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> A pocket full of rocks and a persimmon cruncher.



I knew it.. Lol-ing


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

About to spend two hours with family, I'm going to gimp my liver.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Almost getting good in a little bit time time


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Wonder if pop rocks would call a deer in????


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Typo^^^


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Speed trap ain't went off in a while


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Nut  having a tp issue.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

If I kill something I'm gonna take a picture with everything I one and write a story with a detailed list of all the brand names


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Why did my boys put their jackets on?


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Hate to hear that nut.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> If I kill something I'm gonna take a picture with everything I one and write a story with a detailed list of all the brand names



That would make you a pro.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> If I kill something I'm gonna take a picture with everything I one and write a story with a detailed list of all the brand names



Don't forget to include the name of your guide service


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Back at camp, didn't see nothing.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

be careful cousin oops ya'll being
accident prone today


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Hilsman's public land safaris®


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

He just made .33¢ on that advertisement.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hilsman's public land safaris®



Don't forget the motto. 



We make private land public


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Hoping to join the billy gimped club tonight.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

nut needs a new tire


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Have a reeb mt


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> He just made .33¢ on that advertisement.



Did you click the add????


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Is that 3 flops in a row??


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I hate having mediocre service


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

I hate not seeing deer.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

I like pickled ocre myself MT


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

If I click the add, that means you have to pay .33¢


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

That's why I'm not makin n e $$$$


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

I need to make some advertising money


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

I hear 4 wheelers


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I think I saw a squirrel


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

What does that mean bige?


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

There gotta be a possum or diller behind me. I'm constantly hearing scratching


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

You. Could be a walking billboard mig.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Fact^^^^


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Hay! 3-beamed 8pt buck down!


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

What's what mean


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

500 lbs if he's an ounce!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Pope and Crockett!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Maybe just a young boone!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

It's soooo hot!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

I need a saw!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Ain't dragging this beast out!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Somebody bring me a bone saw!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Or just an antler saw!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Or is that the same thing???


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

Let's see!


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I just got my second wind


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats T, can't wait to see pics


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

AQuiverFull said:


> Let's see!



Let's see what?


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

That your hear fo whilers


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Congrats T, can't wait to see pics



Record book, mattech. Record book!


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

It's very very very quiet in here.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

Happy birthday everybody!


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I just lost my second wind


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey hardwoods


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

how your gimp


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday to you hardwoods


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Heck yea T


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey mattttttech.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I think there are monkeys going crazy in these woods.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Just got my third wind


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Happy Birthday to you hardwoods



Thanks! Happy birthday to you too


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

T done got me all excited.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Good thing I am wearing depends.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Just seen an albino crane fly by


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

Watch out for the ghosts


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

I here tell them woods is haunted


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

Be careful catching so many winds mattech. You might get winded.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Be careful catching so many winds mattech. You might get winded.



True dat


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Flap


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Just seen an albino crane fly by



A crane is an awful big piece of machinery to be flying hils. You sure you ain't seein thangs?


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol at hw


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

.....


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Hope Oooooops is ok


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

....


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mattech=lost for words


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Me tooo


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Billy's Morse code ^^^^°


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Bout to gimp a cardinal.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Aim high in case it flies, bigs.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Where's those pics at T?


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Holy moly, just noticed the big oak ten yards in front of me has a dead tree leaning on it right over my head.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I hope it stays put


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

I left my camera in the truck, mattech. I'll get them tonight.


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

1 hr left till dark 30


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey tp,  I will take the meet and you can have the horns


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

OK T, I trust you.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Sister brings an uncooked caserole... This is going to he a long night.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

Poor fuzzy he's having a bad day


----------



## karen936 (Sep 27, 2014)

Have another reeb


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm back at the van. I don't like walking through the woods in the dark.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech = halfhearted hunter like T.P.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Early


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

I want the horns, Mm. I would like to make a coat rack out of them.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

halfhearted flop!^^^^


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

It can be a small buck cause I only have one coat.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

One sister didn't come and now I have to here why...  # I have too many sisters


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

One sister done unfriended them all.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Post pics, Mm.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Family fued.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Fewd?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

#reasonwhyIdontcallandsayhowareyou.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Fude?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Feud!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Family feud!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

That does not look right. Anybody got a dictionary?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Mmhowareyou?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Coyotes are hollering tonight! Awesome sound!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Sep 27, 2014)

What is the point of these Billy threads they don't make any sense?


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

They are useless I tell ya... Durn useless


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Hay, bb1. You right, they make as little sense as possible. It's hard work making no sense at all.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm scared to tell y'all this, but I just shot a small buck. Arrow was a complete pass thru and is solid blood. 



Dear God, let me find this deer.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Dear God, please please please.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

My broadhead stuck in a cypress tree behind him and broke the arrow off.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I got in such a hurry I left my hanger in the tree, I just bought it last week


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

Whoop whoop


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I can't handle another loss


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Don't celebrate to early, it will jinx me


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh mannnnnmn


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Hay I got the flop, maybe that was lucky


----------



## bigelow (Sep 27, 2014)

Awesome mtech hope you find him. On another note. I just seen 2 deer but one busted me as I went to pull back on the other.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

Morning guys I am getting ready for a day of college football, after I have my breakfast and coffee.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Had one blow at me while mt was textin me about his deer. Bout to get down and go help him look for it


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> I got in such a hurry I left my hanger in the tree, I just bought it last week



I gots a closet full of hangers, old metal ones, plastic ones, a few wooden ones


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

LFCP: I sweated.


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Sitting at the van waiting on hilsman


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks like a lot of work nut


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I'll send Hilsman to come get one quiver. Thanks


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

LFCP. Aaaaaww! Buggy whip!


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I type a lot when I'm nervous


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Nut= buggy whip wrangler


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

I also saw a racoon


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks like the sun will be coming up here any minute.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

Did ye find em yet? R u on the trail? Do ye feel like Elmer Fudd?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> LFCP. Aaaaaww! Buggy whip!



Nope, thats a Kingsnake.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Gimper gimped one


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

They are playing some of these games real early.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

That's a beautiful Eastern King.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> They are playing some of these games real early.



Carolina started at 7. Beer and bacon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

I see an old friend is visiting. Okay, not old, but you know what i mean.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

Did u find him yet? Did ye did ye did ye????


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Redneck penyatta


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I see an old friend is visiting. Okay, not old, but you know what i mean.



I reckon I do.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

My 8yr olds bday party


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

11 guest..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

One ninja stalking


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Ninja left... 9 guest


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Morning boss


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey hank hill


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

Morning Mig, must be getting ready to rain, it is getting darker and darker.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Found it!!!!!!  Will post pics when w get back to camp


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Heck Yea! Way to go mt! Congrats! No jynx from me!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Found it!!!!!!  Will post pics when w get back to camp


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

Jinx schminx


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Mt gimped it to death billy curse is over.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2014)

MT=awesome.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Mt gimped it to death billy curse is over.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

Hillbilly those frenchfries make me hungryyyy


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I see an old friend is visiting. Okay, not old, but you know what i mean.






Was waiting on my wings and got curious as to how many The Nuster had gimped up already and if K had collected enough beer cans to build a new stand yet.

Wings are ready.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

Good Job Hils.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Was waiting on my wings and got curious as to how many The Nuster had gimped up already and if K had collected enough beer cans to build a new stand yet.
> 
> Wings are ready.



What the...where the....Tbug?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> What the...where the....Tbug?



Nope. You're having a nightmare. Wake up and go kill a deer.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm confused hills shot it and mt gimped it and billy finished it with a spot light and buck shot


----------



## mattech (Sep 27, 2014)

Got em, thank you lord.






..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

I like the t bug


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Awesome mt


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Was waiting on my wings and got curious as to how many The Nuster had gimped up already and if K had collected enough beer cans to build a new stand yet.
> 
> Wings are ready.



Hey girlfriend!! 
Yes, there has been a lot of broken/lost arrows and blood trails that faded out here.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

I am confused, nice deer matt.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey Turtle.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Got em, thank you lord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2014)

Heck yeah, MT-congrats!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I am confused, nice deer matt.



They will get another on the pm hunt..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey, T-bug!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech said:


> Got em, thank you lord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good job for a lab rat.  Nice to see some bone being laid down, nothing but does here, and more does and more does. You get the picture.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey girlfriend!!
> Yes, there has been a lot of broken/lost arrows and blood trails that faded out here.



Miss you. 

Your stand is going up in the morning. 




KyDawg said:


> Hey Turtle.



Hey Charlie. Your team is doing good so far. They all are down here....for now.



NCHillbilly said:


> Hey, T-bug!



Hey Hillbilly. 



Cool Ranch wings, nuttin like em.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Good job for a lab rat.  Nice to see some bone being laid down, nothing but does here, and more does and more does. You get the picture.



You say that like its a bad thing. Just imagine how many bucks are gonna be walking around when the rut kicks in.

Sure beats sitting in one stand and looking at 2-3 other guys on the opposite treeline. 
I'm joining a dove club next year.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You say that like its a bad thing. Just imagine how many bucks are gonna be walking around when the rut kicks in.
> 
> Sure beats sitting in one stand and looking at 2-3 other guys on the opposite treeline.
> I'm joining a dove club next year.



If coons were gold, I'd be rich. Coons and does, coons and does all day long.

Got a new bear.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Miss you.
> 
> Your stand is going up in the morning.
> 
> ...




I need to get down there so fish-bro can tell me whats wrong with my 4-wheeler..... and then fix it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> If coons were gold, I'd be rich. Coons and does, coons and does all day long.
> 
> Got a new bear.


You can have the bear. 
Any turkeys showing up?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Yup


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice'un mt! I'm proud of ya!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I need to get down there so fish-bro can tell me whats wrong with my 4-wheeler..... and then fix it.



You don't need Bait for that, I can tell you what's wrong with it without even hearing or looking at it........















You need a new one.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Glad I aint got to clean a deer tonite.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

LfTGolf Cart.. My BIL ran out of reebs at my house and I told him and my sister that they weren't gonna be Sinclair 1's.. Had to drive him to his house for his Sunday stash .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Last reeb..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Oops gets
Then reebs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Oops gets
Then reebs


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You can have the bear.
> Any turkeys showing up?



Can't catch Smokey on camera but he chewed up my drum of corn and rolled it from one fifth row to another. They cut the bear days down this year, tomorrow is the last day this month. I'm after him more than the deer right now.

No turkeys so far since it flooded during turkey season. Then again, they leveled Otter Creek so I imagine they've relocated.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Can't catch Smokey on camera but he chewed up my drum of corn and rolled it from one fifth row to another. They cut the bear days down this year, tomorrow is the last day this month. I'm after him more than the deer right now.
> 
> No turkeys so far since it flooded during turkey season. Then again, they leveled Otter Creek so I imagine they've relocated.



Ah. Probably right.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Sep 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Flop winner carp dinner


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2014)

Time to head back up to the guard house. See y'all later.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Swag eye is here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Swag you work at
Ace?


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 27, 2014)

After skimming through the forums I thought this thread was useless. But not near as useless as the religious debates. Those guys waste hours debating a moral and ethically opinionated topic.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> After skimming through the forums I thought this thread was useless. But not near as useless as the religious debates. Those guys waste hours debating a moral and ethically opinionated topic.



Quite obviously, no religion, morals, ethics, politics or even common sense are used or discussed in Billy's threads so you should be okay now that you're here.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> After skimming through the forums I thought this thread was useless. But not near as useless as the religious debates. Those guys waste hours debating a moral and ethically opinionated topic.



When you think about it, isn't the entire forum useless? Heck, you could say 99% of the Internet is useles. But this thread, and all other Billy threads, is the most useles thing on the useles internet. And I'm proud to contribute to the uselesness.  here's to Billy!


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey turtlebug.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> When you think about it, isn't the entire forum useless? Heck, you could say 99% of the Internet is useles. But this thread, and all other Billy threads, is the most useles thing on the useles internet. And I'm proud to contribute to the uselesness.  here's to Billy!



Boss is gonna give me so many points for this post. I just know it.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey swaggert


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Hey turtlebug.



Hello


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

The heck did turtlebug come from?? How you been.. Girl?


I ain't caught up yet


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm liable ta get banded tanight.. Y'all watch my language.. Please


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> The heck did turtlebug come from?? How you been.. Girl?
> 
> 
> I ain't caught up yet



It started with the cool ranch wings, long story.

Good. You?


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 27, 2014)

And for Mr. Bassquatch, do not quite understand his intentions. I summed up his 600+ post thread with one simple post


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I'm liable ta get banded tanight.. Y'all watch my language.. Please



Will do oops.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> It started with the cool ranch wings, long story.
> Good ta read ya!
> 
> 
> Good. You?





Hardwoods said:


> Will do oops.



Thanks.. Big Cat.. Billy's be lookin out


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Smoked some wangs and natties tanight..


----------



## oops1 (Sep 27, 2014)

12 viewin..2 members.. I'm fixin ta patent "Billy" and sell tshirts


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm bout toasted, oops+.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

man-about-town is about to be man-about-down.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Oops painted his toe nails


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

My battry is about done and so is I.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

I just gimped a deer.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Mm is a meat hunter.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Oops got infracted last knight


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Mm is a gimping meat hunter.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Is Pope ok?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Pope? Who is pope?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Oops getn banded tonight


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm not sure.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

You go oops.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Ooops painted his toe nails!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 27, 2014)

Low lock down and if brew don't keep in flow


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Kd+?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

True, Mm. Well said.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Game gimper.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

I gimped a sparrow today.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

T did you see my gimped up buck pics?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Ooops painted his toe nails!



Had mine painted today.

Crazy woman cut out an ingrown that wasn't ingrown.

Bled like I'd been gimped with my own arrow.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Where at, Pnut??


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

I made a perfect gimp shot!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

I wanna see!


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Where at, Pnut??



A few pages back! He's been back in there eatin corn all week.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

You gone llok or you want me to post them again?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> You gone llok or you want me to post them again?



Go gimp him again then post them again.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Post again! My vision is too blurry to find them!


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Had mine painted today.
> 
> Crazy woman cut out an ingrown that wasn't ingrown.
> 
> Bled like I'd been gimped with my own arrow.



I'm gone go to one of them places one day. I'll be sure to video it too. Their facial expression's should be pretty funny. 
Do they give messages there too?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

turtlebug said:


> Go gimp him again then post them again.





T.P. said:


> Post again! My vision is too blurry to find them!



Hold on give me a min.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Pnut = the gentle gimper.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm gone go to one of them places one day. I'll be sure to video it too. Their facial expression's should be pretty funny.
> Do they give messages there too?



They massage your legs. First with a salt scrub (it burns bad if you just shaved your legs), then with lotion.

You'll walk out smelling like Skrawberry Smoothie. 

You won't have to video, if you'll go, I'll pay for it AND video it.


----------



## Swaggert (Sep 27, 2014)

I wonder if deer would lick a salt scrub.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Hold on give me a min.



You nockin another arra or what?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> I wonder if deer would lick a salt scrub.



I'll stick my leg out tomorrow and let ya know.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey, jimmy.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

Y'all shoulda seen the look on MTs face when he realized it wasn't a spike!!!! The man is happy as can be!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Y'all shoulda seen the look on MTs face when he realized it wasn't a spike!!!! The man is happy as can be!!!!!



Happy for him.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

mattech bag some game???


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

Swaggert said:


> I wonder if deer would lick a salt scrub.



I put pepper out. They seem to like it and you can hear them sneeze as they sneak thru the woods.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Sorry had to go to other pooter.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

T.P. said:


> mattech bag some game???



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8958681&postcount=898


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hils aint seen a deer yet, but he put mt on a big buck!LOL!


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hils= good guide


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mt done broke the ice! Its on now!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Sorry had to go to other pooter.



Sorry Nut. I feel your pain.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

MT You should have been on the Useless Billy team, instead of hils.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I put pepper out. They seem to like it and you can hear them sneeze as they sneak thru the woods.



I like to sprinkle garlic in my corn so they don't catch a cold. 

And it keeps the vampires away.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 27, 2014)

Awite, I'm done at CPG. Going to the house, I'll check back in later!
Mt! Billy said save him the livers!


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 27, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> MT You should have been on the Useless Billy team, instead of hils.



That hurt


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2014)

Alright, mattech!!!! You are the man!!!! Congrats buddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

Did mt make you pack it out of the woods Hil?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

Billy will clean it for hams, back strip, shoulders and rack.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2014)

This one done


----------

